# Cubers in Tasmania



## CLcubes11 (Jul 25, 2015)

I was just wondering if there were any cubers in Tasmania willing to start a cubing meetup.


----------



## Nick4nick6 (Oct 23, 2015)

I cannot do a meetup but I live in Sydney.


----------



## gwake (Jul 26, 2016)

I am in Tasmania,
However i am in hobart, i may be too far away to meet you (if you live in launceston)


----------

